# PHEW... number of entered standards in show we are going to



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I decided to look up the show Deb and I have entered Ivy and Chantel in for Feb 20 and see how many are entered. All I can say is WOW!!! No shortage on seeing lots of standard poodles...lol. Whoever wins the winners dog/winners bitch are going to have majors! Gee, wouldn't that be something if the winners dog also took BW or BB... and got the major of the bitches. This should be a great show to watch. Will definitely take our cameras and take a bunch of pics!  I don't expect Ivy or Chantel to do anything at the show, but will be good for them to get their feet wet and learn what the show scene is all about. 

This is the breakdown...
33	Poodles (Standard) 8-22(0-3)0

For those unfamiliar with what all that means:
33 = total number of poodles entered

8 = number of dogs entered (these will be broken down into the various classes, i.e. puppy, open, bred-by, 12-18, etc.

22 = number of bitches entered (same as males.. broken into various classes) Will only know that breakdown when get to show and see catalog

(0 - 3) number of finished Champions entered, first number dogs, second number bitches


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow! 30 standards at one show!!!!! Ohhh I wanna be there! I've only ever seen at MOST, 2 spoos at one show, both were with the owner. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Well, I decided to look up the show Deb and I have entered Ivy and Chantel in for Feb 20 and see how many are entered. All I can say is WOW!!! No shortage on seeing lots of standard poodles...lol. Whoever wins the winners dog/winners bitch are going to have majors! Gee, wouldn't that be something if the winners dog also took BW or BB... and got the major of the bitches. This should be a great show to watch. Will definitely take our cameras and take a bunch of pics!  I don't expect Ivy or Chantel to do anything at the show, but will be good for them to get their feet wet and learn what the show scene is all about.
> 
> This is the breakdown...
> 33	Poodles (Standard) 8-22(0-3)0
> ...



HOLY BEJESUS!!!! 
wow we dont ever get that many, especially not bitches
we usually get around 6ish entered, except the big cluster shows an then we have somewhere in the 15-20 range


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's like a specialty show! Can't wait to hear about your show experience and see lots of pics (although, hopefully, you'll have your husbands to be taking pics while you're tied up!) Have fun, and we want to hear all about it.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Sending prayers and good vibes to Ivy and Chantel as they "get their feet wet"!! Go get 'em girls.....cant wait to get photos and a report!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

amerique2 said:


> That's like a specialty show! Can't wait to hear about your show experience and see lots of pics (although, hopefully, you'll have your husbands to be taking pics while you're tied up!) Have fun, and we want to hear all about it.


Well, seeing as it will be only Deb, myself and my 11 yr. old grandson going, there will be no pics of us in the ring. But, there will be plenty of others entered as we will stay and watch the whole thing! 

Hey, did you see the dog show on animal planet last night? The Standard Poodle, Jetta, Ch. Dawin Spitfire (from Canada) won Group 1! What a handsome, handsome boy he is!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh thats to bad, can't someone go that can take pics of you girls with your furbabies in the ring? It would be so nice to have pictures of this debut. Wow, I can't believe the amount of entrants there will be at this show. Hope you have a whole lot of fun. Nomatter what the outcome will be, just know that we all love all the work that you and your sister are doing with your babies and in our eyes they will be the best ones out there in that ring on this day. We feel like we are a part of them, watching them grow up on this forum, thanks to you and all of your lovely pictures.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Well said Fuzzbutz! Perhaps if you see anyone taking pics, you could ask them to email you some or even invite them to join us on the forum.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

A lot of poodles might not show up. Over where I am at our last shows had 24, 27 poodles but there was only fifteen or less there. A lot of Ascents do occur at every shows I been to so far. 

If 30 do show up that will be neat though !


----------

